# Thank You & MOVING INFO



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

Many months ago I subscribe to this site looking for a moving company that coud take me back home with my belongings from Mexico.

I am now back in the United States. I want to thank many of you that share your resources and comments regarding moving companies. 

I did found one that move from and to Mexico. They provided great services door to door at a reasonable price and with no delays. They are professionals and friendly and are aware the LAWS both in the States and in Mexico.

I am leaving the link in here for those of you who might need help. For me was a long searching process. I am glad I found them.

Thanks you again. Good luck wherever you are. 

aze


SEYMI


|Seymi|


----------



## nichbalt (Jun 5, 2012)

I need help! FAST! I'm supposed to move from Monterrey back to Mo. and have yet to find a moving company that doesnt charge at least $5000 US (I really just need to get it to Texas: Pharr. McAllen or Laredo and I can rent a uhaul from there)...I dont have very many things..about 15 boxes of personal goods and a few household items, a bed, a recliner, and 3 chest of drawers....I thought i had it figured out, but nope..PLEASE HELP..I dont see the link


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nichbalt said:


> I need help! FAST! I'm supposed to move from Monterrey back to Mo. and have yet to find a moving company that doesnt charge at least $5000 US (I really just need to get it to Texas: Pharr. McAllen or Laredo and I can rent a uhaul from there)...I dont have very many things..about 15 boxes of personal goods and a few household items, a bed, a recliner, and 3 chest of drawers....I thought i had it figured out, but nope..PLEASE HELP..I dont see the link


Click on this - |Seymi|

Jo xxx


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

nich,

just click on the seymi word. If not, Google it and you will see the page in both languages...... I am sure you can negotiate prices; your location is closer than where I was and I did not pay that much..... hope you know you have to negotiate "a lot" in Mexico so be prepared.... hope this helps....
regards
aze


----------

